# Are a Betta and a Mystery Snail Compatible?



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys! I was wondering if a betta and a mystery snail are compatible if the betta has been added first. My betta is in a 5 gal. tank by himself. I know that bettas are territorial so I'm just making sure they won't fight.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

It will be fine.


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Alright! Thanks for the info. Do you know a live plant a snail might like to graze/hide on? If so, thanks!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would expect it to be okay. There is the possibility that the betta might harass the snail by nipping at its antennae or stalks. A particularly aggressive betta might do that. Mystery (apple) snails are not that great at eating algae. Mystery snails may breed, as well.Nerites are another choice - they stay smaller, don't breed, eat algae, and are extremely well protected by their shells. There are different varieties of nerites you can get. For your tank size, a nerite is a better choice.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Ok, my betta is not aggressive to other fish at all so we should have no problems there. Would one mystery snail do? I don't know if they are social or not.


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 5 gallon tank and house Bettas and Gold Mystery Snails two actually and my Bettas co-exist just fine with the snails, also the snails are so cool when they are active climbing up the tank and they help keep the tank clean. Check out my tank pictures to see my Bettas and snails living happy together here's the link http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/fishtanks.php


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

BettaFishFTW said:


> Ok, my betta is not aggressive to other fish at all so we should have no problems there. Would one mystery snail do? I don't know if they are social or not.


Depends on if you consider breeding to be social ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BettaFishFTW (May 12, 2013)

Alright, I'll keep one snail in my betta tank, thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes.. they're fine. I have a golden mystery snail in my son 5 gallon betta tank an ivory with my daughters in a 4 gallon and my blue with mine in a 6 gallon. They are messy and I like to clean the gravel a bit more now that I hv them but they seem to entertain the Bettas to some degree. They dont clean the tank but they are a fun addition. My daughter marble HM did at first nip the snai but since then they've lived peacefully and no other incedents from the other tanks. (funny fact though... My sons betta decided the day he got a snail that he was ready to breed...his first bubble nest and has since then bubble nested... me thinks I have yet another confused Betta lmao!)


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Every betta is different so keep that in mind. If you value your snail then I would suggest monitoring them for a few days or longer. If you don't mind much then at the very worst case your betta gets a snack.

I had one mystery snail who died mysteriously (pun!) so I bought a second after he tore his fins into shreds thinking he was lonely. Got little Appletini and he devoured her. We only found her shell and her flap.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

They will be fine together, just watch that your betta isn't really mean and bite at his tentacles, some snails have been seriously injured because of this.
Your mystery snail will most likely, with the proper foods grow to be the size is a golfball.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

my vt nipped at my snails constantly for a day or two then finally accepted it as his tankmates. luckily they made it out alive with their eyes and antennas intact. my hm doesnt like golden snails, but is fine with blue mystery snails, he's a wierdo


----------

